# Hot Spots Charter "How To" Sheepshead bait Video



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

This time of year we get a lot of questions about how to hook different baits for sheepshead particularly sandfleas and fiddler crabs. Tyler helped me put together a short video with a couple tips for springtime sheepshead. I think these short "how to" videos may help out with things like knots, rigging, ect... so let me know if there might be a subject that you would be interested in! Thanks, Matt


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

*Great Job*

Great video Todd and Hot Spot. Thanks...


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very good video for those trying to learn the basics


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Great video


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i need to get my buddy to watch this cause he will not listen to me when we go fishing. (he has no idea what he's doing but thinks he does)


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help !!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Any suggestions on what to do next week?? also thinking about doing a weekend fishing forecast where we give fishing suggestions for the weekend based on weather and whats biting and where.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Great video guys! I like the last idea of a weekend fishing forecast!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Matt / Tyler

Nice video, I have hook them skrimps all kind of ways and still get robbed like I'm giving away free gold at times. Maybe you will share what is the secret to increase hook up ratio? 

Great tips on where to use different baits. :thumbup:

A fishing buddy and I recently discussed what is the best rod n reel combo to use to target these crafty bandits. Something light, sensitive but with the needed backbone to horse them in. What do the Hot Spots Fishing Charters Captains use? Line and rigging techniques etc?

Keep the informative videos a coming Matt & Tyler!


Jimmy


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with Jimmy about anything to increase hookup ratio! Thank you!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Simple fact is your gonna lose bait when you are sheepshead fishing... Bring plenty of bait when you go and use as small enough hook your comfortable with. We use a #4 eagle claw model 084A J-hook or an owner #4 Gorilla lite. 

As far as rods go we dont have a specific rod we use to target them. Id say a good one to go with would be a medium 7' or 7'2" shimano rod and a 3000 sized reel and 10-15 lb braid. I like a 15-20lb floro leader also.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## denrem (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Tyler...Great Video.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

That was a good video.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome video. 

An idea for a future video might be targeting flounder on rod & reel... retrieving method, best bets on baits/lures, times, temps, etc..

Of course it's cobia season too... maybe a "how to" on spotting, favorite baits, & equipment needed?

Just suggestions


----------

